# Mini motor speedway nj



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Track tested and running thanks to all help on Hobby talk.
Now lets do some racing.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looks like a tight course. I like it


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Glad to see you up and running Johnny!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Darrel,
Lets race .
Al,
Looks tight in that picture need that to keep interest, but it open`s up also 18 X 5. So you guys will need some of 
Jim Sgrignioli Yellow jacket Performance arms.
Lets get some HT members togeather??

SJJ


----------



## tiaragam1 (Oct 29, 2007)

SJJ,

I must've missed your previous posts about this track. Tell us about the track. Is it a newer version of Maxx Track? 

Thanks,

tiaragam1


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

tiara gam,
if you look under track wiring An buy an sell there's information .I just got it about two weeks. It has the rail locks on outside so I here that's older. 
Thanks SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Joe Skylark came by he has some nice runners.
Hope kitchen is finish soon.
SJJ


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Nice layout, great to see you have it running so quickly, all the best & enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Times*

Dom,
I got a Tyco 440 mid 4 sec blue lane. I have to get some times on this track From the other locations, Original owner was in Stewartsville NJ, Then it went to Wayland Michigan,i am the third owner. MINI MOTOR SPEEDWAY is the new name.
Can`t beat a timer car was running low 6`s then i added oil, clean pickups & adjust, clean tires Mid 4`s.
Really helps you dail in.
SJJ


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

love the color: "Aurora thunderjet track box Blue" It reminds of the blue that was used in the box art on many an aurora product.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks The Green is pool table felt. Stickers coming this weekend.
SJJ


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*luv the smell of a new trak!!!*

hey sjj that trak is lookin great man! there is nothin better than running quality cars on a quality trak! so run yer cars like you stole,em ! cool to see ya up n running and i,m just gonna invite myself right now. lets see if i left right now i could be there in 4 or 5 hours!! best of luck to ya and lots of cave time too!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

This track is awsome!!!! Very technical with a few straights to keep you on your toes. Can't wait to start running. 

Congrats Johnny boy. :hat:

P.S. I know most guys say not to WD40 it down to keep it clean, but i say do it. You shouldnt have to do so much breaking the lanes everything you use it. Mine sits dormant like most and one lap with a Patriot and im ready on all 4. The WD40 is awsome. My tires even STAY clean. Don't know how but they stay clean!!! Go figure.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

joegri said:


> hey sjj that trak is lookin great man! there is nothin better than running quality cars on a quality trak! so run yer cars like you stole,em ! cool to see ya up n running and i,m just gonna invite myself right now. lets see if i left right now i could be there in 4 or 5 hours!! best of luck to ya and lots of cave time too!



Joe you may want to make a plan to stop in his place somewhere down the road. Johnny is a huge Brass guy and has a wall full of limited and low production stuff im sure tou would love to see. And a bunch of high dollar stuff as well.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

JOE & JOE,
Joe MA Come on down when ever. Joe NJ we have to take a road trip up by him.
I always ask Joe MA, if he been to Lenjet HO in Asland MA they have like 4 HO tracks.
A HO purple Mile custom built & Ho Car model mag track completly restored.
Joe how is it there is it close to you? Race some Brass up there i here?
Thanks SJJ


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*traveling racers*

hey sjj i do recall you askin bout the trak in mass. the answer is no i have never been to ashland mass. i did look on a map and it is prolly close to 2 hrs away from me. it,s tough for me to make that trip especially in the winter time with my heating repair buissness. so i stay here in my cave with my own routed 5 by 14 trak. however i would like to see the brass racing there!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Trackmate power supply& Formula K Cars*

Well when track was shipped , the Pyramid power supply came damaged. So i ordered A Trackmate 2030. My luck they were on back order, but came Friday. So this morning hooked it up. Great product. I dailed it down for the tiny motors.
The first cars i ran were Gregs Formula K with those little Motors. Greg says to run them at 7 Volts WOW the lotus was quick , Then i threw on the Ferrari Amazing. And they handle Great. I recomend you need at lease one if you are a collector Or racer. Not only do they look nice but they can fight.
Jim Sprig look into these little motors yet. seem like they are all over the net for scratch builders.
http://www.radscalems.com/formula-k.html

SJJ


----------

